# gender scan



## motherofboys

I nearly caved and booked one, I started looking online for closest one and they are all so far away that I know DH will moan the whole journey and it will make it difficult getting back in time for pick up from school. The only one in a reasonable distance was £130, DH would never agree to pay that when just 4 weeks later we can find out for free.
One minute I'm complete sure it's a boy and am mostly fine with that, next I'm thinking there's still a chance it's a girl and hoping and praying it is and imagining them saying those words and me asking them to check again and again. 
I'm still avoiding looking at all girls clothes etc but don't know how long I can keep away from them. I wonder if I should just let myself have the dream while I still can before it's gone with those 3 words it's a boy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had to book on early....... altho tbh the hospital here dont tell u anyway.

mines next week at 17+2 :)

130 seems a lil steep. mines only £39


----------



## motherofboys

The others I've found are like 70-80 but are twice the distance away.
I'm only 8 weeks so still got time to try to convince him and book one but I can't see him agreeing.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's a bit pricey !


----------



## motherofboys

It says it's a private clinic and its the head person who does the scans plus you get all this other stuff like discs with the photos and video of the scan on. Which I think are optional at other places. But I don't think I can justify that much.


----------



## confused87com

i had a provate scan each pregnancy, first because i was told i wouldnt get a 12 weeks scan, so i went at 12 weeks.. second one was at 17 weeks, i said to dh that it was so that we could get one ' nice' scan as i had so many and was a wreck with each one nearer the end! secretly it was because i really wanted a little girl this time, i felt awful for it, and i knew i would love a boy, but i REALLY wanted a girl, i never voiced it with anyone and feela little ashamed for feeling it, but the scan was brill adn i got my girl :) mine was 90 with dvds pics and video dvd


----------



## Pearls18

Gosh that's expensive, we went with baby bond last time and I believe that was £79


----------



## maybebaby3

My DH is the same! I booked a scan anyway. I work full time so I figure I have as much of a right to spend the money on what I want as him! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

Lol I usually spend the money as I see fit anyway, but I do agree it's a lot of money, I kind of think if it is a girl how many clothes could I buy for£130! Lol I don't really like to spend large amounts on myself and I feel like I want this for selfish reasons so feel bad about it much it costs. Especially as there is a chance of getting it won't and I probably won't fully trust it until the birth anyway lol if they even say girl. If they say boy I'll feel like I tempted fate and wasted money, because as much as I feel girl I know it will be a boy.


----------



## motherofboys

Omg found one that's only about half an hour away and cost £70! Now to try to drop it into conversation and see if I can convince him it's a good idea lol


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Omg found one that's only about half an hour away and cost £70! Now to try to drop it into conversation and see if I can convince him it's a good idea lol

Lead with the price of the other one and then the cheap one every man like saving money lol I'm dying to book one but waiting til its safe at 12 weeks its £79 near me but I know what you mean about justifying it and justifying it if they say boy will be harder at least if we hear what we want to hear which is GIRL we can say well it was worth it to get to know earlier and to get what we wanted x


----------



## Hope41more

motherofboys said:


> Lol I usually spend the money as I see fit anyway, but I do agree it's a lot of money, I kind of think if it is a girl how many clothes could I buy for£130! Lol I don't really like to spend large amounts on myself and I feel like I want this for selfish reasons so feel bad about it much it costs. Especially as there is a chance of getting it won't and I probably won't fully trust it until the birth anyway lol if they even say girl. If they say boy I'll feel like I tempted fate and wasted money, because as much as I feel girl I know it will be a boy.

Glad you found one for £70. I felt the same way as you I am very frugle with my money. I spent weeks agonising whether I should go for it or not ie- It's a lot of money, I could buy this for the baby instead, what's 4wks etc etc. My teenage girls were so shocked when I booked it. They gave me a lecture on how it was a waste of money (shows I have brought them up well!!). I can honestly say it was an amazing experience I went through baby bond paid £79 and was money well spent. I came away with 10photos including potty shots so there is constant proof he is a Boy. Nhs will not give you potty shots and I have them to keep forever. Plus I had to go for a walk as he was not playing ball Nhs would not do that would say they can't tell me as legs crossed (happened with my second and did not find out till the birth) If that had been my 20wk scan I still would not know. Plus Nhs do not spend much time on checking gender so you do not get same experience. Plus I was worried sick at my 20wk scan that there might be something wrong with baby (few friends had had bad news at theirs). 

Thus-
1. You get to know sooner
2. You get potty shot photos
3. They are patient- send you for walk etc if baby is not playing ball
4. Concentrates on gender
5. Amazing experience!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Pearls18

I'm also doing it as 'confirmation' if we got told girl at 20 weeks I would find it too good to be true, so by having a 16 week scan it means the 20 week scan can act as assurance!


----------



## motherofboys

MarineWAG said:


> I'm also doing it as 'confirmation' if we got told girl at 20 weeks I would find it too good to be true, so by having a 16 week scan it means the 20 week scan can act as assurance!

See originally I thought I'd do it the other way round and if I was told girl at 20 weeks if book a private scan to confirm. I'm so so scared that I'll be tempting fate and will hear boy if I book a gender scan. I mentioned gender scans to DH today and he said "go on then" in a jokey way but I just told him they are quite expensive I haven't mentioned the price yet.


----------



## Hope41more

Oh the confirmation was also another reason. I never told the tech at my 20wk scan what I was having waited to see what she said. Oh and Hun you cannot temp fate he/she has had their gender determined from birth remember so please don't think like. What date would your 16wk scan be due? Just another thought is these places get booked up in advance.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm only 9 weeks atm so around the first week of May I think.


----------



## motherofboys

I just told him about it. I started with asking where the town it's in is and he said that not that far (already know that) and I said "cos I was looking at those gender scans and there's one much closer but it's like £130, or there's one there that only cost 70 but I didn't know if it was worth it. You get more pics and a disc and some 3d time and you don't get fobbed of being told their legs are crossed so you can't find out. I don't know if we can afford it though" and he was in a really good mood as the car just passed its mot so he said "yeah that should be fine, you know you want it" so I think I'm going to book it tonight!


----------



## Hope41more

Oh did you book it? I don't think I can wait 7wks to know!!! I hope you get your little girl. xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

Yay at least he is in agreement I have told my OH that I'm booking it whether he lets me or not going to wait til I get the 12 week all clear before booking though as don't want to tempt faint if I had a spare 100 I would also book a scan now to put my mind at rest done that last time but baby had died :( but gender scan is a must I need as much time as possible to get used to the "its a boy" that I know will be coming x


----------



## motherofboys

No not booked yet as you have to phone, can't do it online. I'm going to do it this morning. Just waiting for a quiet moment lol


----------



## motherofboys

Just did it! Have my 3 year old a small to keep him quiet and booked it for the 7th of May at 11 am (UK)


----------



## Pearls18

So excited for you :)


----------



## motherofboys

Now I've booked it in more convinced than ever it will be a boy lmao


----------



## Pearls18

Lol I know it is tempting to think a little irrationally, I have already convinced myself I'm having another boy and I'm not even pregnant...! I even have it in my head I'm not a nice enough person to be blessed with one of each...but that is another story! But just remember booking this scan has NO impact on what you have, it either confirms your suspisions early to prepare yourself or gives you an extra 4 weeks of excitement, either way I think it is a good idea. Do you have 3 boys already?


----------



## geordiemammy

I agree 4 weeks extra girl buying or 4 weeks extra getting used to it time that's the way I'm going to look at it I think I can book one from around the 8th may can't come quick enough I hope you get your girl!!! If they say girl to me ill probably faint I'm just expecting boy x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I've got 3 boys already. 
Even if they say girl I don't think I will believe it lol


----------



## Pearls18

Aww make sure you keep us updated :)


----------



## motherofboys

I will do.


----------



## Hope41more

Oh I agree with the above comments, plus it will be nice to just know instead of the mind games/tricks we get with playing the guessing game. Plus I know as soon as I booked mine I had no more torment regarding how much it cost.


----------



## babyhopes2010

hope the time goes quick for ya :)


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks, tomorrow will be 6 weeks to go lmao


----------

